# Nutritional Supplements to Build Bone and Help Prevent Osteoporosis



## K1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Osteoporosis affects more than 28 million people in the United States. It is characterized by a loss of bone mass resulting in fragile bones and an increased risk of fractures of weight-bearing bones. If it progresses, osteoporosis can lead to loss of height, stooped posture, humpback, and severe pain. Osteoporosis affects both men and women, however women are at higher risk for this condition, especially after menopause.

Not everyone will get osteoporosis. However, everyone can benefit from healthy bones. A lack of certain minerals and vitamins play a role in the onset of osteoporosis. By adopting a healthy lifestyle and maintaining sufficient levels of calcium, magnesium and other minerals, men and women can keep their bones healthy and strong.

*Osteoporosis: Trace Elements - Boron and Silicon*

*Trace Elements*
As the name suggests, only trace amounts of some minerals are needed for the body to function properly. Taken as supplements, certain trace elements can promote bone formation and help to prevent osteoporosis. Most people get enough trace elements in their diets. However, for the prevention and treatment of osteoporosis, supplements can be helpful.

*Boron*
Recent studies suggest that boron is important for calcium metabolism. In addition, it has proven to be an effective mineral for the treatment and prevention of osteoporosis because of its ability to activate important vitamins and minerals in the body.

Additional research needs to be conducted in order to determine a recommended daily amount of boron. In the meantime, experts suggest 3mg to 5mg a day for the treatment and prevention of osteoporosis. Higher doses of boron can cause nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, and fatigue. Food sources that contain boron include:

Apples
Beet greens
Broccoli
Cabbage
Cherries
Grapes
Legumes
Nuts
Peaches
Pears

*Silicon*
Scientists have determined that silicon helps with the growth and maintenance of skin, hair, ligaments, tendons, and bones as well as in the development of normal skeletal growth.

Silicon is found in whole, unprocessed foods. Since most people eat a lot of processed foods, supplementing silicon may be helpful in maintaining a healthy diet. Like boron, additional research needs to be conducted in order to determine a recommended daily amount of silicon. In the meantime, experts suggest 25mg to 50mg a day for the treatment and prevention of osteoporosis.

Food sources that contain silicon include

Asparagus
Cabbage
Cucumbers
Dandelion greens
Lettuce
Mustard greens
Olives
Parsnips
Radishes
White onions
Whole grains (rice and oats)
Here are some general tips for maintaining healthy bones:

Reduce the amount of protein, such as meat, in your diet. This will help prevent too much calcium from being excreted by the body.
Avoid carbonated beverages. This will reduce sugar and phosphorus in your diet, which also helps prevent too much calcium from being excreted by the body.
Increase calcium in your diet. Dairy products, green leafy vegetables and legumes are great sources of calcium. Use low fat products if you need to also control your weight. Look for other products, such as orange juice, that have added calcium. To learn more, take the SpineUniverse Osteoporosis Food Quiz.
Get more vitamin D by getting at least 15 minutes of direct exposure from the sun each day. If you live in a climate where this is not always possible, take a multi-vitamin that has the recommended daily amounts of Vitamin D. For adults under the age of 50, you should be getting 400-800 IU of vitamin D every day (IU is the standard unit of measurement for vitamind D). Adults over 50 years old should get 800-1,000 IU every day. Children—it's so important to start building healthy bones early—need 400 IU of vitamin D daily.
Exercise. Make exercise a part of your daily routine. Weight-bearing exercises, such as low-impact aerobics, jogging, and walking are helpful in minimizing bone loss.
Supplements
Despite all our best intentions, sometimes it is just not possible to eat right and get all the appropriate amounts of vitamins and minerals in our diet, especially if we are at risk for osteoporosis. That's when taking nutritional supplements can be helpful. However, be sure to talk to your doctor before starting any diet or taking and nutritional supplements.

If you have osteoporosis, are at risk for osteoporosis, or are interested in maintaining healthy bones, increasing your intake of calcium and vitamin D will help.

*Osteoporosis: Calcium and Magnesium*

*Calcium*
Calcium is the most abundant mineral found in the body and most of it is found in our bones. It is one of the most important minerals involved in the treatment and prevention of osteoporosis. Adequate amounts of calcium in your diet can help reduce bone loss by 30 - 50 percent!

There are many forms of calcium supplements available. However, in order to be effective, calcium must be properly absorbed by the body. Look for chelated forms of calcium (calcium citrate, calcium lactate, or calcium gluconate) because it is the easiest form for most people to absorb. The recommended amount of calcium is 1000 mg to 1500 mg per day. However, since your body can't absorb more than about 500 mg of calcium at a time, you should divide your doses and take them at different times of the day. Also, for maximum absorption, take your calcium supplements with food.

You can also increase your intake of calcium by eating calcium-rich foods. Food sources that are high in calcium include:

Kelp
Turnips
Collard greens
Dairy products
There are many more foods that contain calcium to help promote bone health and prevent osteoporosis. Take the SpineUniverse Osteoporosis Food Quiz to learn the best foods for your bones. You'll also learn the foods that may actually stunt bone growth.

*Magnesium*
Magnesium is a mineral that plays an important role in maintaining healthy bones. It contributes to increased bone density and helps prevent the onset of osteoporosis. Most people do not get enough magnesium in their diets, especially if they eat large amounts of processed foods in which much of the magnesium is removed.

Since magnesium works closely with calcium, it is important to have an appropriate ratio of both minerals in order for them to be effective. A good rule of thumb is a 2:1 calcium-to-magnesium ratio. For example, if you take 1000mg of calcium, you should also take 500mg of magnesium.

The recommended amount of magnesium is 300mg to 500mg daily. As with calcium, chelated forms of magnesium are absorbed best by the body. Magnesium oxide is also available and is often less expensive, but it is poorly absorbed by the body. Since high doses of magnesium can cause diarrhea, you should divide your doses and take them with meals throughout the day.

You can also increase your intake of magnesium by eating magnesium-rich foods. Food sources that are high in magnesium include:

Brown rice
Buckwheat
Corn
Dandelion greens
Dark green vegetables
Legumes
Nuts (almonds, cashew, brazil)
Rye
Seeds (sunflower, sesame, pumpkin)
Wheat germ/bran
Whole grain cereals

*Vitamin D*
Vitamin D helps enhance calcium absorption in the body and helps with bone formation. When taken along with calcium, vitamin D plays a critical role in maintaining bone density.

The best source of vitamin D is the sun. However, for many people daily sun exposure is not possible or not enough. The daily recommended amount of vitamin D changes based on your age. Children should get 400 IU every day (IU is the standard unit of measurement for vitamin D). Adults under the age of 50 should get 400-800 IU of vitamin D per day, and adults over the age of 50 should get 800-1,000 IU.

There are two types of vitamin D: D3 and D2. Researchers used to think that D3 was better for bone health, but newer research (from 2008) suggests that D3 and D2 are equally good for bone health.

You can also increase your intake of vitamin D by eating vitamin D-rich foods. Food sources that are high in vitamin D include:

Butter and margarine
Cheese
Egg yolk
Fish liver oils
Fortified cereals and bread
Fortified milk
Herring
Mackerel
Oysters
Salmon
To learn more about how your diet impacts your chances of developing osteoporosis, take the SpineUniverse Osteoporosis Food Quiz.

*Vitamin K*
Vitamin K helps promote strong bones by binding calcium and other minerals to the bone. The recommended dosage of vitamin K is 150mcg a day. Avoid taking too much vitamin K as high doses can cause flushing and sweating. In addition, if you are taking the blood thinner warfarin (Coumadin), talk to your doctor before taking a vitamin K supplement as it may lessen the effects of the drug.

You can also increase your intake of vitamin K by eating vitamin K-rich foods. Food sources that are high in vitamin K include:

Broccoli
Brussels sprouts
Cauliflower
Chick peas
Dairy products
Eggs
Kale
Seeds
Vegetable oils (olive, canola)

*Trace Elements*
As the name suggests, only trace amounts of some minerals are needed for the body to function properly. Taken as supplements, certain trace elements can promote bone formation and help to prevent osteoporosis. Most people get enough trace elements in their diets. However, for the prevention and treatment of osteoporosis, supplements can be helpful.
Zinc/Copper
A zinc deficiency is associated with decreases in bone density. Likewise, copper is an important mineral in the normal growth and development of the skeletal system. That is why it is important to maintain adequate levels of zinc and copper in your diet to prevent and/or treat osteoporosis.

Supplements of zinc and copper need to be balanced. As a rule of thumb, every 30mg of zinc needs to be balanced by 2mg of copper. Recommended doses for the treatment and prevention of osteoporosis are 15mg to 30mg zinc and 1.5mg to 3mg copper a day.

Food sources that contain zinc include:

Brazil nuts
Oats
Oysters
Peanuts
Pecans
Pumpkin seeds
Rye
Split peas
Food sources that contain copper include:

Buckwheat
Crab
Liver
Mushrooms
Peanut butter
Seeds and nuts
Split peas
Vegetable oils (sunflower, olive)

*Osteoporosis: Trace Elements - Zinc/Copper*

*Trace Elements*
As the name suggests, only trace amounts of some minerals are needed for the body to function properly. Taken as supplements, certain trace elements can promote bone formation and help to prevent osteoporosis. Most people get enough trace elements in their diets. However, for the prevention and treatment of osteoporosis, supplements can be helpful.
Zinc/Copper
A zinc deficiency is associated with decreases in bone density. Likewise, copper is an important mineral in the normal growth and development of the skeletal system. That is why it is important to maintain adequate levels of zinc and copper in your diet to prevent and/or treat osteoporosis.

Supplements of zinc and copper need to be balanced. As a rule of thumb, every 30mg of zinc needs to be balanced by 2mg of copper. Recommended doses for the treatment and prevention of osteoporosis are 15mg to 30mg zinc and 1.5mg to 3mg copper a day.

Food sources that contain zinc include:

Brazil nuts
Oats
Oysters
Peanuts
Pecans
Pumpkin seeds
Rye
Split peas
Food sources that contain copper include:

Buckwheat
Crab
Liver
Mushrooms
Peanut butter
Seeds and nuts
Split peas
Vegetable oils (sunflower, olive)


----------

